# Then and now - add your dogs :)



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Thought it might be nice to have a 'then and now' thread for everyone to put pictures on of their dogs & pups (and also an excuse for me to look at cute puppy pictures).

Please feel free to add a piccie of your dog as a baby/or when you got them and then a piccie of them now, however old they are 

So here is maggie when I went to see her at 6 1/2 weeks old:










And this is her this weekend just gone at 11 1/2 months old:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Here are Harvey (Beagle) at 10 weeks and now at nearly 3 & Willow (Old English Sheepdog) at 12 weeks and now at 10 months. Love them both to bits and lovely to look back at how they have grown.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

i have no puppy pictures of mine


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

I have ones of Bailey my old dogs puppy though and recent pictures


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

Mya at 8 weeks old, and at 2 years old....


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Beautiful dogs!

I have no puppy pics of my boy :frown: i rescued him when he was 3.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Then and now for Sky and Luna 

Sky then at 8 weeks and now at 16 months.
Luna then at 10 weeks and now at 7 months.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Ollie at 9 weeks old










Ollie at 22 months old (now)


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

Lucy 6wk....12months
Phoebe...8weeks....8years...better photo of her in sig


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Rusty;








5 weeks (somewhere in there)

YouTube - Quilt (Buster)
7 weeks old :thumbup:

















Now at 15 months old

Maya;
















The Next day after I adopted her at 2 years old

















Now at 3 1/2 years old :thumbup:


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

oh wow, all your doggies are gorgeous!! i didnt check back for a bit and hadnt realised you had all posted! 

I wanted to reply to each of you but I will be here all night now - but harvey, willow, bailey, mya, sky, luna, ollie, lucy, phoebe, rusty and maya are all luuurrrrvely :001_wub:

i love looking at them all when they were babies and younger and then seeing how they have changed!


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Acacia86 said:


> Beautiful dogs!
> 
> I have no puppy pics of my boy :frown: i rescued him when he was 3.


awww, well thats ok, post piccies of him when you got him and now...I have edited my first post to say this too :thumbup:



TORY said:


> Lucy 6wk....12months
> Phoebe...8weeks....8years...better photo of her in sig


Lol, I love that last picture of Phoebe.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Then and now for Sky and Luna
> 
> Sky then at 8 weeks and now at 16 months.
> Luna then at 10 weeks and now at 7 months.


OMG...How much has Luna grown !!!!!!??


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

deb53 said:


> OMG...How much has Luna grown !!!!!!??


yeah I was thinking that too! she is HUUUUGE and only 7 months! what a cutie though


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

Alfie at 8 weeks and now 6 months


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

deb53 said:


> OMG...How much has Luna grown !!!!!!??





katiefranke said:


> yeah I was thinking that too! she is HUUUUGE and only 7 months! what a cutie though


A hell of a lot  mind you she never was a small pup. She weighed 18lbs at 10 weeks which is like a stone and a half LOL


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

theevos5 said:


> Alfie at 8 weeks and now 6 months


what a lovely face alfie has 

and what huge paws in that 8 weeks piccie!! hes gonna be a big boy if he grows into them


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I wish I had puppy pics of Buster they got lost in a computer crash . But all your puppies are so cute


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> I wish I had puppy pics of Buster they got lost in a computer crash . But all your puppies are so cute


oh no, what a shame


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

There's too many to comment on individually - but everyones cute puppies have grown into gorgeous dogs.

Here's Lilly

7 weeks - (sorry the pictures so small)









12 weeks









2 years


----------



## kevinf (Mar 20, 2010)

A couple of my staffie/collie cross "Bruno"

Pictures removed.


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

katiefranke said:


> what a lovely face alfie has
> 
> and what huge paws in that 8 weeks piccie!! hes gonna be a big boy if he grows into them


I know I am getting worried as every beagle we meet is much smaller than him and he is still growing ,hoping he will slow down soon.You were right about the face though,he melts your heart,when he is chewing your slippers!!lol


----------



## Fremlin (Apr 5, 2009)

Then









...and now


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Breagha then (day of adoption)









Breagha (just before she died)









Todd then (day of adoption)









Todd now









Maddy then (day of adoption)









Maddy now








The difference in Maddy's fur and coat is amazing!


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Our first meeting at their racing kennels (21 months old) sporting some kennel coat.









Trip to the beach for their 4th birthday last September
Throp








Hector


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Zeb the day after we got him aged 8 weeks








zeb now well 14months then








Bear the day we got him aged 8months








Bear at 14months








Both last week wanting for a biscuit lol


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Daynna said:


> Zeb the day after we got him aged 8 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zeb-7 weeks-YouTube - Token (Zeb)

Bear-7 weeks-YouTube - Microwave (Bear)

I can't believe they are 15 months old now! wow seems only the other day they were giving me hell and being all cute and adorable. I think they have all turned out quite stunning. Bear has filled out again nicely, he was a chunky puppy then went all sleek and now has filled out again.


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

awwww, such gorgeous doggies


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Blush @ 3 months :001_wub:










Blush @ 7 months :001_wub:


----------



## charmedlassie88 (Sep 21, 2009)

They are all so cute!! Aw its like seeing your children growing old heheh.

Jess when we first got her at just under a year old (they didn't know how old she was)


And now at 3+


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

RachyBobs said:


> Blush @ 3 months :001_wub:
> 
> Blush @ 7 months :001_wub:


I cant believe how small she was then compared to know! how sweet 



charmedlassie88 said:


> They are all so cute!! Aw its like seeing your children growing old heheh.
> 
> Jess when we first got her at just under a year old (they didn't know how old she was)
> 
> And now at 3+


awww, I love her ears!


----------



## channyy1x (Mar 24, 2010)

freddie at 3 months old (with pippa who sadly passed away a year ago)



around 1 year old ...



and now...


----------



## jadus2003 (Feb 18, 2010)

channyy1x said:


> freddie at 3 months old (with pippa who sadly passed away a year ago)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aww i love that coat!i was going to get the pink one for my pug X shih tzu!
x


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

what a little cutie in his coat!!


----------



## ToddyxxMillie (Sep 22, 2008)

Millie about 8 weeks old



Millie now at about 21 months old



Millie wet after her walkies!!!!!!


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

awww, millie looks so sweet all wet from her walk!!


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Awww...don't we have beautiful dogs 

OK...I know penny is only 15 weeks od but I think she's changed lots and I'm so proud of her because she's so well behaved 

Penny at just uner 6 weeks the day after I bought her home










Here she is at 13 weeks


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

She has changed a lot hasnt she?! she is so much bigger in that short space of time


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

Pup Shiro:

























Shiro all Grown up:

















Hunting his little sister:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Ohhh what breed is he?? I want to say Akita but not sure if I'm entirely right!!!

Some recents of my gang!! 




























It's amazing how much they change!


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

Bailey is the new addition to our family and is now 8 months old, I'll post some more photos in a couple of months as she is still growing 

Bailey as a Pup:









































Bailey at 7 Months:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You have gorgeous dogs especially that Saluki


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

He is a Shiba Inu, a little relative of the Akita.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You're lucy to own them both they're not very common. I would love a shiba but I think it would like my rabbit a bit too much


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes the rabbit might look a bit lunch like to them, Bailey chases anything that moves but if you kept them seperate I wouldn't see any problems.

I have 2 Chihuahua's as well but I need to upload some puppy photos


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

*This is my oldest, Benji, shown at 5 weeks old and now (4 years old)*









*This is Coco )fluffles aged 9 weeks and 2 yrs*









*This is Rusty, we had him at 6 months old so no puppy photo as such, but here he is at 7 months and 2 years.*









*and lastly our little Miss Tipsy Pips, daughter to Coco and Rusty at 7 weeks and 6 months *


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

Great idea Katie!

Here is Mac at 10 weeks:









Here is Mac now at 6 months:









He's changed quite a bit! lol!

Laura


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

Angel 5 days old


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

and now at 10 months


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

My then and now photos!


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

shazalhasa,

All gorgeous but Tipsy - my oh my! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Laura


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Holly at 7 weeks, and at 5 months


----------



## Kelly2774 (Mar 2, 2010)

Kyle at 7 weeks









Now aged 9 years
Kyle :: Kyle my old man picture by Kelly2774 - Photobucket

Skye at 4 months









Now aged 4 years
Skye :: Skyes Close Up picture by Kelly2774 - Photobucket

Roxy at 8 weeks









Now aged 19 months
Roxy :: Roxy at home picture by Kelly2774 - Photobucket

Mya at 10 weeks









Now aged 19 months
Mya :: Mya Hiding picture by Kelly2774 - Photobucket


----------



## Kelly2774 (Mar 2, 2010)

soz some pic you'll need to click on the links for some reason xx

Kelly xx


----------



## MoodyMare (Jun 15, 2009)

Here are Billy our Great Dane age 8wk and Border Collie Tag age 12wk and now age 10 and 11months.


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

MoodyMare said:


> Here are Billy our Great Dane age 8wk and Border Collie Tag age 12wk and now age 10 and 11months.


Awwww gorgeous markings on your collie! The great dane with snowy nose is very cute.

I like how the first pic the collie looks big then the second one looks tiny!

Laura


----------



## Charlotte's Archie (Mar 25, 2010)

Here is Archie when we first got hom at 9 weeks old. The other pic is of him and hid best friend Kizzy the cat! Now he is nearly 5 months old!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

this is pepsi who i used to have


----------

